# 5 series ISOFIX child seat latch



## DCC (Apr 16, 2002)

I found both anchor points on the rear seat behind the driver...but can't seem to find the in-board anchor on the rear seat behind the passenger...
I looked at 2003 525i, 530i, 540i, and 540it in the dealer showroom and no luck...
Anybody care to go try and see if they can feel the in-board anchor point on the rear seat of the passenger side

Thanks in advance


----------

